# Foam is taking shape.



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Couple of questions about this foam. Can you paint it without any issues and if so what type of paint should I use? Also, can you fill in gaps etc. with Plaster of Paris and does it stick to foam very well? 

Here is the start of my build up.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nice. 

may i suggest a hand held vac


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

I would think the foam is not porous and may not hold the plaster and yes you can paint it with walmart craft paint , as my wife painted a foam cutout she made into a construction site for hot wheels heavy equipment , bulldozer, dump truck, back hoe, grader


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you roughen up the surface somewhat it sticks quite well.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

I prefer a latex flat wall paint. Water based paint doesn't attack the foam. 

I've got a can that was on clearance at the lumberyard because the color was "mixed wrong." It was a pale tan so it was perfect for scenery. It makes a good base color and any of the water based craft paints will work over it.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

full maxx said:


> I would think the foam is not porous and may not hold the plaster and yes you can paint it with walmart craft paint , as my wife painted a foam cutout she made into a construction site for hot wheels heavy equipment , bulldozer, dump truck, back hoe, grader


Any pics of said construction site??


----------

